# Think Nyc Would Mind?



## davebug (Dec 24, 2013)

Took this with my cell phone today while walking, still kind of new to woodworking so not sure if the tree is ate up with burl or if that is just a natural 

 part of it. None of the other trees around it have the cancer thing happening. Now I just need a storm to come along this winter and knock it down so I can harvest it, since I do not think the city would like it if I brought my saw out and cut it down.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 26, 2013)

Dave - I'm not that far away... maybe a middle of the night job...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in Mississippi but count me in ill drive up there real quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davebug (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't tease me with bad ideas that will lead us to jail lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Dec 28, 2013)

you only go to jail if you get caught. I have a truck and a lot of saws!!! just saying... hahah

they won't miss this tree they have a whole park for them.


----------



## Brink (Dec 28, 2013)

Suppose you know someone, who happens to know of some NYC dept.### decals that would look real official on the side of a truck?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## davebug (Jan 2, 2014)

Brink said:


> Suppose you know someone, who happens to know of some NYC dept.### decals that would look real official on the side of a truck?



It is only about 1 block from my apartment so we could cut it and run, the big problem would be that the subway stop is about 20 yards from the tree so always people around, and a police station about 2 blocks past that. If I would have found it earlier the city was coming along doing tree trimming a few weeks back, I could have tried to just grease some of the guys in the cherry pickers pockets to trim a limb or two. I will be keeping my ears and eyes open for the next time they come though. 

I still have some hope that this storm coming in will cause some havoc, if it goes down one of you will be getting a PM that I need to borrow a chain saw, burls for payment of the use of the saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 2, 2014)

Pound about a dozen copper finishing nails around the base and in a couple of years the dead tree will be yours. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw a newspaper article a while back about how burls were being cut off trees in public places, parks and such, back east somewhere, maybe NYC, according to the article it is getting to be a big problem, darn burl bandits

Reactions: Like 1


----------

